# WANTED Schwinn Springer Fork Steer Tube.



## spook1s (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm looking for a Schwinn springer fork steer tube.  The "T" shaped part. With the steer tube bolt too.  It doesn't have to be mint. A little crustiness is fine. 
Original only please. No reproduction. 
Trying to stay in a reasonable price range.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 7, 2016)

I have one, it's from a krate fork, what bike are you looking for it for?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 7, 2016)

DO YOU WANT A EARLY BALLOON SPRINGER STEEER TUBE?
LOCKING OR NON LOCKING?
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## spook1s (Nov 8, 2016)

Looking for a Stingray/krate fork.


----------



## spook1s (Nov 21, 2016)

Will the steering tube from a 26" bike fit a Stingray/Krate 20" bike?   
Still looking....


----------



## KevinM (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a krate steering tube. Email me directly as I am not here all the time. Kevin
rkmurphy1@yahoo.com


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 26, 2016)

Here is a fork you can have for $50 shipped


----------



## KevinM (Nov 26, 2016)

I will take it if he passes. Kevin


----------

